# New S-Class demonstration of Distronic Plus



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mercedes Benz demonstrated the Distronic Plus system live on german TV.

First a little background about the Distronic Plus.



> Brake Assist PLUS is available in combination with the likewise improved proximity control system DISTRONIC PLUS. This radar-supported system now operates at all speeds between zero and 200 km/h, and ensures even greater driver comfort. In stop-and-go traffic DISTRONIC PLUS keeps the new S-Class at the right distance from the vehicle ahead, automatically brakes the saloon to a standstill if necessary and accelerates it back to the required speed when the traffic starts moving again. In this way the support system reduces the driver's workload and provides considerable benefits in driver-fitness safety


 _Source: Germancarfans.com_

Mercedes engineers claimed that the system would work even in foggy environments. So, the purpose of this test on TV was to demonstrate how effective the system is working.

The test area is Mercedes' own facility 

*Take off*










*And bam!*










*Ouch *










*Ouch 2*










*Last ouch *










_Images are courtesy of Auto,Motor & Sport, Germany._


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Mercedes Benz demonstrated the Distronic Plus system live on german TV.
> 
> *Last ouch *


Well, it technically did what it was supposed to, it did bring the car to a complete stop. 

Too bad it had to use the cars in front to help it out . . .


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

And this is why I buy bimmers :rofl: .


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

I smell some job openings at MB.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

On live TV? Ouch! Reminds me of the Bill Gates Blue Screen of Death during his public demonstration of Windows 98's USB dis-abilities 

Of course, this is a lot more expensive.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

James said:


> On live TV? Ouch! Reminds me of the Bill Gates Blue Screen of Death during his public demonstration of Windows 98's USB dis-abilities
> 
> Of course, this is a lot more expensive.


Rule number one: never stage a demonstration unless you are absolutely sure of the results. The case I reminded of ended with the phrase "If it doesn't fit, you must acquit".


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

James said:


> On live TV? Ouch! Reminds me of the Bill Gates Blue Screen of Death during his public demonstration of Windows 98's USB dis-abilities
> 
> Of course, this is a lot more expensive.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## E2R41L (Sep 29, 2005)

iateyourcheese said:


> I smell some job openings at MB.


So do I..


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

James said:


> On live TV? Ouch! Reminds me of the Bill Gates Blue Screen of Death during his public demonstration of Windows 98's USB dis-abilities
> 
> Of course, this is a lot more expensive.


 :rofl:

http://www.cnn.com/TECH/computing/9804/20/gates.comdex/gates.30.240.mov


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

I just read an explanation!

from http://www.askaprice.com/torque-art...s_makes_mess_of_safety_demonstration&item=669


> According to a German news site, the blushing Mercedes security engineers soon discovered the problem: The test had been done in a hall which was made of steel. This confuses the radar, and the system doesn't work properly, causing more than £150,000 worth of cars to crumple into each other.


So the question becomes, how much steel is too much? Will the system work in a tunnel that is mostly concrete but with some steel?


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

iateyourcheese said:


> I just read an explanation!
> 
> from http://www.askaprice.com/torque-art...s_makes_mess_of_safety_demonstration&item=669
> 
> So the question becomes, how much steel is too much? Will the system work in a tunnel that is mostly concrete but with some steel?


I would think thick concrete walls in a tunnel would reflect the radar waves almost as well as steel would. :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Yeah, we read that explanation too. But as you mentioned, what happens when the jam is in a tunnel and the driver is approaching it? 

To me, the explanation is not plausible. 

It's good to know that those electronic helpers are there, but the driver should always be alerted and have the fully control of the vehicle all the time.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

iateyourcheese said:


> I just read an explanation!
> 
> from http://www.askaprice.com/torque-art...s_makes_mess_of_safety_demonstration&item=669
> 
> So the question becomes, how much steel is too much? Will the system work in a tunnel that is mostly concrete but with some steel?


In aerospace, all-wood tooling is used for radar testing.

Why didn't they do a few practice runs before the cameras were rolling?


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

there has to be video of this.... this is too damn funny.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Test_Engineer said:


> there has to be video of this.... this is too damn funny.


You didn't set any up the last time you were at the 'Ring sabatoging the MB project?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex, nothing against your countrymen-- but this is why the Germans should leave electroncis to the Japanese. 

And we wonder why BMW, Audi and Mercedes have so many qualtiy issues... :tsk:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Jever said:


> You didn't set any up the last time you were at the 'Ring sabatoging the MB project?


Cameras are banned during industrie pool day. I'm surprised I haven't seen any photos from the last Pool day, there was some pretty interesting stuff there....Alex. I guess everyone was too drunk from Octoberfest. :dunno:


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

Can we rig our cars to emit a radar signal to confuse the S class and make it stop? I think this is the only way my car would be able to pass an S like it was standing still.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

I repeat. Software is not a good substitute for hardware (people).


----------

